# After Effects 5.0 Frage (Bluescreen)



## Demo_Man (15. Juni 2001)

Hi, ich hätte mal ne frage, kann man in Adobe 5 eigentlich so was wie mit dem bluescreen machen. Ich glaub ihr wisst schon was ich meine, wenn ja könntet ihr mir vielleicht sagen wie des geht, thx


----------



## ttrenz (20. Juni 2001)

auf der Adobe-Homepage gibts ein Tut....

---Gruss TTrenz


----------

